# What can you do with an Equine Science Dip / Degree??



## armywag (12 June 2009)

What jobs can this help you get into etc etc??


----------



## RhiannonE (12 June 2009)

I'm sure that's what you do if you go into Horse Physio??


----------



## suzyseymour (12 June 2009)

I did an equine science degree 10 year ago.  I am an accountant, of the 3 people I'm in contact with only 1 has a job to do with horses and she works for an equine vet in America.  

There just weren't the jobs out there, certainly not for a graduate level of salary.


----------



## Quadro (12 June 2009)

not much i have just complete the dergee and i think it was a waste of time, of 2 do something else now


----------



## armywag (12 June 2009)

QUADRO - are you going to do something else Equine or something completely different?


----------



## Quadro (12 June 2009)

im hopefully starting a human massage course in august then going on to do an equine 1, if u want to know anything bout the degree pm and ill let u know or if i can be of any other help!!!!


----------



## SnowandSunshine (12 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I did an equine science degree 10 year ago.  I am an accountant, of the 3 people I'm in contact with only 1 has a job to do with horses and she works for an equine vet in America.  

There just weren't the jobs out there, certainly not for a graduate level of salary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree with this.  I finished Equine degree 12 years ago. Majority of the people on the course are doing non-horsey jobs or horsey jobs they could've done without a degree. I think one person managed to get into equine nutrition (but spent 6 months working for free) and another is in equine insurance.

I spent 3 years doing office jobs and then joined the police.  When I started there were only 2 unis doing equine degrees so I imagine the competition for decent horsey jobs is even greater now there are so many more courses.


----------



## Hedwards (12 June 2009)

I did an Animal Science Degree and majored in Equine Science 6 years ago - i'm now in a marketing &amp; communications job for an energy company. however of the people i've kept in touch with, those who did equine scince on its own, very few are working with horses, however those who did animal science and included equien scince more of them are working in a job using their degree - working in a laboratory (AI) for a large stud in France, and another has gone into land management where they have released some rare breed horses etc. others have just gone into yard management. 

I did my degree and really enjoyed it and even though i dont have a job with any obvious connections, the degree gave me so many transferable skills - project management/presentation skills/report writing etc etc.


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2009)

It will open hardly any more doors to you than if you don't do the degree/diploma.

There are too many graduates (a fair amount of poor quality) and of those only the very best will use their equine degree in their chosen career.

I'm not saying don't do it as university offers more than just a degree, and you will gain valuable life experience, but go into it with your eyes wide open and don't expect a multitude of interesting well paid equine jobs at the other end!


----------



## Worried1 (12 June 2009)

Basically I wasted three years doing an an equine degree - I didn't want to muck out for a living and I wasn't good enough or brave enough to be a rider on a pro yard.

There are very few openings into equestrian businesses and subsequently I ended up doing anothe degree and became a teacher. ( I have more letters after my name than letters in my name 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

If I knew then what I know now would I go back and do it again?

Probably not!

Don't get me wrong I had a great three years and spent one year working on a professional yard. The knowledge I gained has helped me enormously now we have our own yard but the upshot is horses don't make me any money.

If I had gone straight into teaching I would be on considerably more money now and with half the debts.


----------



## NewyddP (12 June 2009)

Dito all the above - have an equine science degree and now sitting in an office all day!!  If you want to be a massage therapist you have to qualify as a human massage therapist first then another course for horses....long hard slog!

Advice...dont do it.  I wish I had left school at 16 instead of 18, done the HND then entered into 3rd year of the drgree course...then I would have had my degree at 19 instead of 21 and would only have been one aditional year of study instead of wasting 3!!


----------



## armywag (12 June 2009)

What HND would you have done?


----------



## lpenaluna (12 June 2009)

I completed an BSc a few years ago, took a year out then did a MSc. Im now lecturing and cover a wide range from National Diploma, Foundation Degree and BSc. Im completing a teaching qualification and have the option of starting a PhD.

The students I have now go into various professions. Some are on to the Vet Science degrees, others completing MScs, we have some in event management, others in foaling units on big studs, some have progressed into physio (the long route!) and some at the laminitis trust.

I agree that when I finished my degree I was a bit stumped as to where to go but if youve chosen an equine degree you have to realise that you arent really a specialist in anything! You may have taken a genetics module but you arent a geneticist etc!

Hopefully more univeristies will encorporate a industry module (we do) and be open with prospective students and current students where they can hope to progress and how to get there!


----------



## flyingfeet (12 June 2009)

You can be a really overqualified groom! 

On the other hand a good degree can lead to other things. For example if you wanted to go down the accountancy route, the ACA usually require a 2:1 to train.


----------

